
A Sokal-style hoax on gender studies - hankewi
http://www.skeptic.com/reading_room/conceptual-penis-social-contruct-sokal-style-hoax-on-gender-studies/
======
tehabe
They published it in "Cogent Social Sciences" which is publishing everything
if you pay them enough money. They have been hoaxed themselves.

~~~
hankewi
"...it’s held out as a high-quality open-access journal by the Directory of
Open Access Journals (DOAJ), which is intended to be a reliable list of such
journals."

I think that is one of the main points they wanted to stress.

